# Leave me alone. . .



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"Get that camera out of my face. Can't a girl ever have a moment's privacy? Really now, I am serious!":angry:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a cute shot :tender:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mommy a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do:wub: Sandi we need to see more pictures of your precious babies. (hint hint:innocent


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

She is such a cutie!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I love that photo!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwwwww, what a Cutie she is! Her body langugage speaks volumes, !

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Absolutely Adorable. Love them pigtails :tender:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just look at that expression on little Lisi's face!!! She is one adorable little Fluff, that's for sure.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh that little cutie pie!!! By Friday I sometimes feel the same way!!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Too much cuteness!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Cute. Its all body language.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh my God, if I didn't know better I would have sworn that's my Gigi. Absolutely adorable. I just love your little ones.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynda, she does remind me of your babies---have thought that since we had to cut her ears down & get the piggies. :wub::wub: She is still a little stinker but we love her all the more because of her "endearing" personality! She lights up our, otherwise rather dull, lives.:smilie_tischkante:
I don't know how you stand having 4 babies that are off the charts adorable!:yes::yes:


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

so adorable and such a girl!

Piddle Place Pet Toilet | Dog Turf | Puppy Potty | Dog Grass Pad

Tammy for piddle place


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Beautiful hair cut on a beautiful dog! : )


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Her little face is so sweet :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Orla, she has turned out to have a VERY sweet side---along w/all the other parts that make up into a huge personality. It is amazing how different she is from Kitzi but we love them both so much. She will fight him for chewies, but otherwise is very bonded to him. I have had to stop giving anything except the churpies.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh my, she is so cute! I love the pigtails!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

LovelyLily said:


> Beautiful hair cut on a beautiful dog! : )


Thank you. I have resorted to cutting their hair again since last spring. Losing her ear flaps was traumatic (well she lost the left one & the end tip of the right one) so we had to find a cut that would work for that issue. This one suits her personality too! :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Piddle Place said:


> so adorable and such a girl!
> 
> Piddle Place Pet Toilet | Dog Turf | Puppy Potty | Dog Grass Pad
> 
> Tammy for piddle place


Thanks Tammy---she is all girl and 1/2 Italian so her personality is reflective of both things!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She looks like a 'real' little girl in those pigtails. How sweet.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

She does have that look😜


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I love that cut on her. She looks amazing.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Walter! :ThankYou:

I started cutting mine again myself last spring when Lisi got so sick. Kitzi never has done well anyhow going to the groomer---he has trouble standing up that long w/his legs. I was spending lots of euros & not liking the cuts anyhow so it was just a matter of time. I have a long way to go to get it right but I think they both look okay for what I pay! :HistericalSmiley:
I too like Lisi in a shorter cut---it just works best all the way around & her personality fits w/it too. :innocent:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Here are a couple more that are more recent:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You are going to give everyone diabetes with that much sweetness. She is adorable and looks tiny.

You do not post enough pictures of her. I really love the way you trim her face. I am keeping Luck's body long, but I am bringing a picture of Liesl face to our groomers and ask her to try and cut his mouth like that. We actually have an appointment tomorrow.

You know in the picture with the pink ribbons it is as if she is saying - look at this face, I am too cute to get into trouble.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

So beautiful. I love her hair! I need to give Mindi a makeover. Do you groom her or take her somewhere?


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Here are a couple more that are more recent:


How do you trim her ears to blend in with her pigtails?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Love them! They are both so cute and lovable with those beautiful eyes. I wish I could see them again.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all for the encouraging words. It was hard when I first had to cut Lisi's ears down (along w/her coat to balance things out). The vet hospital actually had to shave both ears down to the skin & keep it that way for sometime. It wasn't pretty & people on the street would stop me to ask what happened to her. She could not stand the pain of having you get near it either. That was the worst part, watching her suffer & not being able to do much.
Her ears have just grown out enough now to cover things well. So to answer Camille's question---I just keep cutting down the piggies to match to the natural size of the ears---so far. Eventually I will have to trim down the ear hair. Having one flap missing entirely has altered the way the hair has to be cut. We are getting there. It is, in this case, making lemonade out of lemons.

Walter, you are sweet! She is tiny but her personality is so huge that she fools us into thinking she is larger than life. In a crowd she is very quiet, but in a small group she blossoms. I hope you will post a "before" and "after" photo of our Lucky boy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dominic said:


> Love them! They are both so cute and lovable with those beautiful eyes. I wish I could see them again.


Beatriz, I am certain we will meet again! Having DD on the central coast gives me all the reason I need to come your way. Being able to meet up w. all my SM friends there is the frosting on the cake! I loved meeting your babies & I have to say that I am partial to Ben. I don't know why as they are all adorable but he tugs at my heart big time. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Walter, I forgot to say that I break some of the grooming rules when I cut Lisi. Her stop is quite short so that her hair always keeps her eyes covered no matter what so I have started to cut between the eyes & on the nose---a big "no-no" but because she is so good to be groomed & sits so still (seems to like it) I can cut it often keeping it from poking in her eyes. In fact, I have started to do Kitzi's a bit this way too (he isn't as good to sit still but will if I am cutting around his eyes). I cover the eyes w/the left hand & use a small pair of blunt scissors. He seems to know intuitively to sit still for this part. Now, if I could just get him to stand up longer! I have started to put a large, soft soccer ball under him & that helps---but I left it back in Vienna for now!


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you all for the encouraging words. It was hard when I first had to cut Lisi's ears down (along w/her coat to balance things out). The vet hospital actually had to shave both ears down to the skin & keep it that way for sometime. It wasn't pretty & people on the street would stop me to ask what happened to her. She could not stand the pain of having you get near it either. That was the worst part, watching her suffer & not being able to do much.
> Her ears have just grown out enough now to cover things well. So to answer Camille's question---I just keep cutting down the piggies to match to the natural size of the ears---so far. Eventually I will have to trim down the ear hair. Having one flap missing entirely has altered the way the hair has to be cut. We are getting there. It is, in this case, making lemonade out of lemons.
> 
> Walter, you are sweet! She is tiny but her personality is so huge that she fools us into thinking she is larger than life. In a crowd she is very quiet, but in a small group she blossoms. I hope you will post a "before" and "after" photo of our Lucky boy!



Is she the baby that had something happen to her ears a while back? Hair band or something? I don't always come regularly. I'm sure I miss so much. You don't have to explain. Do you have a link back to a thread I can read? I thought she just had an adorable hair-do. I think she is precious!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Camille, there isn't anything here posted about it as I was not on SM for most of this last year. Mostly some friends from FB know a little about it although I did not share much there either. It was a difficult time & hard to express. It was NOT a hairband. It is an autoimmune disorder as far as anyone can tell. Dr. Dodds was very helpful to us in getting some answers, but the jury is still out.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Waiting::tumbleweed::Waiting:

Uncle Walter Lisi wants to see a pic of Lucky w/his new clip!:wub:


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Camille, there isn't anything here posted about it as I was not on SM for most of this last year. Mostly some friends from FB know a little about it although I did not share much there either. It was a difficult time & hard to express. It was NOT a hairband. It is an autoimmune disorder as far as anyone can tell. Dr. Dodds was very helpful to us in getting some answers, but the jury is still out.


(((hugs))) I'm sorry.


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Seriously I could just kiss the screen!!! ?


----------

